# Waxstock shopping list



## Jonnybbad

For those attending waxstock this year what's on your shopping list mine is quite small compared to past year's but then hey on the day it will probably grow so atm it consist of 

ODK waxstock wax and maybe a few other odk products 

Autosmart smart wheels love this product it's hard to beat on price and performance thinking i may try the new snow foam they've just released

Autoglanz will be topping up with some products from these guy with it being there first year attending will be goods to meet the guys behind the brand aswell

Bouncer's the lemon qd they have on the day will be a must and maybe a wax 

also decided i need to join the klin train and buy a new drying towel i think excel detailing will be chosen for that but not sure yet 

Off coarse on the day the list will as said probably grow 

so let's hear what your list's are


----------



## Gas head

Agreed small compared with last year, gyeon tire, some nippon shine cloths, wrong time for me as having adaptive suspension fitted to weekend car and yearly service end of this week, suppose have most things, maybe spending on the kamikaze stand more than likely.


----------



## ash44

stubby trigger gun for my karcher k5, some ez wheel brushes, dooka wheel shampoo, lots of little bits n pieces depending on budget :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I’m in need of tar remover so thats a must. I fancy trying a couple of Soft99 products and I would be interested in a bulk buy ONR . I always like the Gleem stall for a look so might upgrade my trigger gun, maybe a detailing trolley as well, all depends on bargains.


----------



## Mark R5

Bouncers: Done and Dusted, Bead Juice

Gyeon: Drying towels

Gtechniq: C4, C5, I1 Smart Fabric AB, Panel Wipe

ODK: Jet, Cabin

Fallout remover and tar remover. Brushes, mitts and application pads.

Going to be an expensive one this year me thinks.


----------



## danwel

Not managed to go to a wax stock yet but i love it how you all have a list of things to buy knowing fine well that its going out fo the window when you get there and will be like a kid in a sweet shop buying literally anything and everything lol


----------



## c87reed

I'd have some more Tardis, AF Citrus and some air fresheners. I'm also low on some polish compounds. 

I have so much detailing gear now and literally won't buy anything anymore unless it's something I'm low on.


----------



## luke w

I'm after-
3 inch DA plus pads
Various Klin bits
Small EZ wheel brush
Wheel Woolies wheel face brush
Carbon Collective Platinum Paint & Wheels


----------



## lemansblue92

Bouncers: D+D
wheel face brush
various shampoos
bulk interior cleaner/dressing (still undecided)

oh yeah an pretty much loads of other stuff when i forget about the list as soon as i get there!


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

mine keeps getting bigger :thumb: but its fair game on the day, ill walk in buy a few essentials that i need, the list then goes out the window. as long as i get clay bar, a set of wheel brushes and tar remover im good, but ill be getting a lot more than that as my current stocks are mostly getting low as i try to avoid buying as little as possible in the last 6 months so i can buy at waxstock :detailer:


----------



## Gas head

Bouncers d & d si sold out in first ten minutes, only 5 ltr ones left for 40 quid


----------



## Lowlife

I bought 200 Rag Company mf towels.


----------



## camerashy

Gas head said:


> Bouncers d & d si sold out in first ten minutes, only 5 ltr ones left for 40 quid


I tried to get one but didn't want the 5ltr


----------



## RandomlySet

Lowlife said:


> I bought 200 Rag Company mf towels.


Damn! Really!? That must have set you back a bit....

Of all the things I wanted, Rag Company towels was one of them. Never got around to seeing them either (despite being next door to us :lol


----------

